# Time2Herf-N-LasVegas!!!!!!!!!



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Alright GuitarMan&My fellow cs family in beautiful Las Vegas* its set and final. Ill be in Vegas on business (homicide training) Sept 16th-22nd at the Las Vegas Hilton 3000 Paradise Rd. Im sure we can find some time to kick-it with a smoke or2right:ss
Im coming with my Lieutenant (not sure how thats going to work out) the good thing is he smokes cigars, so im sure I can get him to a lil mini herf *If any1is available to hook up post here or shoot me a pm and ill give ya my cell ph. no. Any recommendations for places to go, things to see or do please let me know.* I havent been there in about 10years so im sure this is going to be a blast full of:al:ss&:chk(oh yeah&some studying) Ill check out the where to herf thread and see if im near any smokes shops but im sure ill make it out to your place G-Man:tu Well here's to a good time in SinCity:al:ss:chk http://www.lvhilton.com/

PS: I cant stay out toooo late, I have class in the am. Im going2need my (yeah right, lets c if that happens)


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey I'll be there too at Harrahs for a pre-birthday celebration! Let's do it!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

tchariya said:


> Hey I'll be there too at Harrahs for a pre-birthday celebration! Let's do it!!!


Lets do it:tu how old will u be. (please dont say 20:bn)


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Old enough! If I tell you..i'd give away one of my answers to my Contest!


T-10


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

tchariya said:


> Old enough! If I tell you..i'd give away one of my answers to my Contest!
> 
> T-10


Ok cool, I would hate to have to party :ss&:alwith u then have to lock ya up all in the same nite:gn j/k
Remember what happes in vegas stayssssss in vegassssss:bn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

tchariya said:


> Old enough! If I tell you..i'd give away one of my answers to my Contest!
> 
> T-10


I know the answer :r


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

apply what you learn from 'homicide training' huh......

T-9


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Unless things changes, you can smoke pretty much everywhere. I would recommend Casa Fuente @ Ceasars and Napoleon's at Paris.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> Unless things changes, you can smoke pretty much everywhere. *I would recommend* Casa Fuente @ Ceasars and Napoleon's at Paris.


I recommend u come and party with us:chk

Thxs for that, im going to mapblast them and put them in my folder.:tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

We'll miss U at the MOB....... Oh man though.... Vegas!!!!!..... Have a KILLER TIME...

like the pun :-o


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

JPH said:


> We'll miss U at the MOB....... Oh man though.... Vegas!!!!!..... Have a KILLER TIME...
> 
> like the pun :-o


Ohhh trust me I will, fun tends to follow me around 4some reason.:chk


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

WOO WOOO BOOKER!
Well lets see.... THIS WILL BE AWESOME!
keep us informed, hell if you just want to do some outing or cruise around a hotel floor that would be awesome, but pick your date.
if you want to do it at hemingways and if its a weekend im 100% cause ill be there working haha, and i could try to toss one hell of a bash for ya brotha, not going to culinary school for nothing 
And if you DO choose to make that a night spot, let me know, so i can gather a little WELCOME package for ya \m/,


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> *WOO WOOO BOOKER*!(who is that again)
> *Well lets see*(what do this crazy cop from want to do, I hope not fight).... THIS WILL BE AWESOME!
> keep us informed, hell *if you just want to do some outing or cruise around a hotel floor that would be awesome*, (lets walk around the hotel holding hands:fu)but pick your date.
> *if you want to do it at hemingways and if its a weekend im 100%* (i have the place to myself cause ill be there working haha, and *i could try to toss one hell of a bash for ya brotha*, (I know know how to get down with the get down:chk *not going to culinary school for nothing *(?)
> *And if you DO choose to make that a night spot, let me know, so i can gather a little WELCOME package for ya* (ok if you dont get down like that I'll have some of the girls come over from my cooking school and we can get live with them:mn) \m/,


 :rOk G-Man Ill see what the week is going to look like when I get there, maybe after the 1st day ill be able to call it. Your place for sure and LiveWire hit me up (cell ph) and got some other spots we can do some of the other days. Im game for what ever as long as I dont get in trouble. Remember my LT is coming so im going to have to be a good boy:sb Just make sure all those smokes you've been talking about are ready


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :rOk G-Man Ill see what the week is going to look like when I get there, maybe after the 1st day ill be able to call it. Your place for sure and LiveWire hit me up (cell ph) and got some other spots we can do some of the other days. Im game for what ever as long as I dont get in trouble. Remember my LT is coming so im going to have to be a good boy:sb Just make sure all those smokes you've been talking about are ready


haha if ya say so-
Shrtcut is a local as well, he may come out if you make a date with me...
and dont worry, before you come ill make sure to explain to everyone just HOW we met... you know.. Online.. Matchmakers.com :chk:fu:gn
haha take care brootha BOOOOK!


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

JPH said:


> We'll miss U at the MOB....... Oh man though.... Vegas!!!!!..... Have a KILLER TIME...
> 
> like the pun :-o


You won't miss me....back to back herf-age!!!!

Sept 17 - fly to Vegas
Sept 18 - herf in Vegas
Sept 19 - herf in Vegas
Sept 20 - herf in Vegas
Sept 21 - fly to Chicago to MMHII
Sept 22 - b-Herf-day Party MMHII style
Sept 23 - recover

pray for good weather all the way!

T-8


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> haha if ya say so-
> Shrtcut is a local as well, he may come out if you make a date with me...
> and dont worry, before you come ill make sure to explain to everyone just HOW we met... you know.. Online.. Matchmakers.com :chk:fu:gn
> haha take care brootha BOOOOK!


uh oh....Man cave inspection Booker style?

T-7


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Did someone say man cave?


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> Unless things changes, you can smoke pretty much everywhere. I would recommend Casa Fuente @ Ceasars and Napoleon's at Paris.


Casa Fuente - definately.

Napoleon's, naw. They've got a piano duo that suck so bad I couldn't tolerate the place for more than 30 seconds!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

another awesome place is called CIgarbox, awesome lounge 4-6 Large flat scrn tvs right next to a lounge full of mammoth leather chairs.. good selection on primo sticks at awesome prices-
I just have no say on what goes on there... no inside man if you know what i mean


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

RenoB said:


> Did someone say man cave?


No



tchariya said:


> uh oh....Man cave inspection Booker style?
> 
> T-7


:tg



Guitarman-S.T- said:


> another awesome place is called CIgarbox, awesome lounge 4-6 Large flat scrn tvs right next to a lounge full of mammoth leather chairs.. good selection on primo sticks at awesome prices-
> I just have no say on what goes on there... no inside man if you know what i mean


Sounds good so far:tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> No
> 
> :tg
> 
> Sounds good so far:tu


with all the talk of hookah going on, should i fire one up for the "EVENT" i know that you always were a Mango, Tropical fruit kindoff guy :chk:r:fu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> with all the talk of hookah going on, should i fire one up for the "EVENT" i know that you always were a Mango, Tropical fruit kindoff guy :chk:r:fu


u fire it up & ill smoke it.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I am going to be there on business for the American Society for Industrial Security Worldwide Conference 23-28 Sept.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Papichulo said:


> I am going to be there on business for the American Society for Industrial Security Worldwide Conference 23-28 Sept.


sounds busy


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I am going to be there on business for the American Society for Industrial Security Worldwide Conference 23-28 Sept.


Danggggg I be gone


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Danggggg I be gone


did you see that poem in the jokes section?


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> I am going to be there on business for the American Society for Industrial Security Worldwide Conference 23-28 Sept.


So...this sounds awkward....a worldwide conference ...for an American Society...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> did you see that poem in the jokes section?


Naw I didnt..


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=103995


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=103995


:r:tg:r:fu:r all that2say


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

tchariya said:


> So...this sounds awkward....a worldwide conference ...for an American Society...


There are about 20K members. I am a Certified Protection Professional, which is like being a CPA for accountants.

Detroit, maybe next time when I am on the east coast.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Detroit, maybe next time when I am on the east coast.[/QUOTE]

U bet:tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

So how many are going to be at this Booker event? Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> So how many are going to be at this Booker event? Inquiring minds need to know.


If he chooses the hemingway one... i dont really think alot of TRUE herfers will attend, beyond the likes of possibly Shrtcut, and scotishsmoker, as well as good ole Livewire 
it would be great if jonnyflake checked it out, but im sure i can tag in a few others to enjoy the event, just regular's. So nothing TOO big 
but who knows :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> If he chooses the hemingway one... i dont really think alot of TRUE herfers will attend, beyond the likes of possibly Shrtcut, and scotishsmoker, as well as good ole Livewire
> it would be great if jonnyflake checked it out, but im sure i can tag in a few others to enjoy the event, just regular's. So nothing TOO big
> but who knows :tu


Per our conversation its looking good for wednesday thursday or friday but ill c u monday.after 5p


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Per our conversation its looking good for wednesday thursday or friday but ill c u monday.after 5p


Sounds great man feel free to start any day at the lounge or end any day at the lounge, If you fly in monday, just call me up we can have a celebration smoke on your ARRIVAL!


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I am around also, look me up...


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> I am around also, look me up...


ahh dont mind andrew... he's a little strange.. but i GUESS a good guy none the less 

Shall be a pleasure herfing with you all!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> haha if ya say so-
> Shrtcut is a local as well, he may come out if you make a date with me...
> and dont worry, before you come ill make sure to explain to everyone just HOW we met... you know.. Online.. Matchmakers.com :chk:fu:gn
> haha take care brootha BOOOOK!


I don't want to be the third wheel in this date! HA HA HA

Looking forward to meeti you! Sam seems to think you are a nice person.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

shrtcrt said:


> I don't want to be the third wheel in this date! HA HA HA
> 
> Looking forward to meeti you! Sam seems to think you are a nice person.


loL Well damn now booker BETTER pull threw i dont want to be the one tossing around Wrong info  i just say it how i see it :ss
If the herf consists of Book, you, Andrew, and Coy as well as myself, and Paul.. That would be an awesome night as is:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Sounds great man feel free to start any day at the lounge or end any day at the lounge, If you fly in monday, just call me up we can have a celebration smoke on your ARRIVAL!


Lets save the celebration cigar for the end of the week when I pass with flying colors:tu



ScottishSmoker said:


> I am around also, look me up...


we will stay in touch:tu



shrtcrt said:


> *I want to be the third wheel in this date*! HA HA HA
> 
> Looking forward to meeti you! Sam seems to think you are a nice person *kiss*.


Ok now now it's not that type of party guys:rthis should be fun.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> loL Well damn now booker BETTER pull threw i dont want to be the one tossing around Wrong info  i just say it how i see it :ss
> If the herf consists of Book, you, Andrew, and Coy as well as myself, and Paul.. That would be an awesome night as is:tu


It's going to be fun with who ever comes.
:chk


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> It's going to be fun with who ever comes.
> :chk


If you say so :hn
- Im already gathering up which smokes will be burning of the week of 17th.. So claimed- BOOKER WEEK!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> If you say so :hn
> - Im already gathering up which smokes will be burning of the week of 17th.. So claimed- BOOKER WEEK!


Oh man, I see the trouble starting already.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

One more day Booker! Looking forward to meeting you, and burning a few! You got my # if you need anything just give me a call. I usually at work from 6 in the morning and home by 3:30 after I pick up the kid. The Wife is home around 5. So I will be free after that and Thursday I have a meeting, beyond that should be good to go!
See ya soon
Coy


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Have a fun time guys.

Booker don't forget...."Party Like A Rockstar!"

Also, be safe; we don't want to miss you on 10/13/07.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Dirty Dee said:


> Have a fun time guys.
> 
> Booker don't forget...."Party Like A Rockstar!"
> 
> Also, be safe; we don't want to miss you on 10/13/07.


I'll make sure he does!
- Shall be a week to remember!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> I'll make sure he does!
> - Shall be a week to remember!


Headed2the airport now.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Have a safe trip!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Headed2the airport now.


Thxs I plan on getting some sleep on the plane. didn't get much this weekend they called up n2work. this is going2b a mini vacation 4me


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

this has2get better4me. Got2the hotel pulled out the herf box & nearly half of my cigars were distroyed my boliv bel gone some n 1/2 oh well no need2cry4ever. I got a few left so I'm good. at least my gifts2my vegas fam r fine, so when I c yall bombs away. the boss wante
2hang out lase nite but never called after his nap lol he slept the entire nite. I'm glad cause I was beat. hopefully im etter by wednesday no need2bin vegas & not hang right. I'm sure ill find some trouble' 2get in2 n a few days. cyall soon4a lil herf....


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

will be in Vegas around 8PM tonight! someone call me 714 *** **** when you al l decide when/where to herf!

i dont have rental...so I'll have to walk or cab.

Staying @ Harrahs!

than


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

tchariya said:


> will be in Vegas around 8PM tonight! someone call me 714 625 9097 when you al l decide when/where to herf!
> 
> i dont have rental...so I'll have to walk or cab.
> 
> ...


go to my first post and mapquest your place from
mine & ill c if I can pick u up if its on my way. I might end [email protected] shop2nite jUst chillin out. hit me pm style & ill give ya my cell no. like some1 told me when I first got here be careful putting your info on the main page. Well lets have some fun......


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

tchariya said:


> will be in Vegas around 8PM tonight! someone call me 714 *** **** when you al l decide when/where to herf!
> 
> i dont have rental...so I'll have to walk or cab.
> 
> ...


lol WHATS YOUR NUMBER! lol
If the bash goes well tonight at Hemingways id be happy to stay open later for ya to stop in and have a smoke-


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

tchariya said:


> will be in Vegas around 8PM tonight! someone call me 714 *** **** when you al l decide when/where to herf!
> 
> i dont have rental...so I'll have to walk or cab.
> 
> ...


glade to see you tonight brotha as well as will and his crew-
TOnight was a good night
Scottish SMoker, Livewire, Booker, Tchariya, and G-man, along with some others at hemingways-
Totally forgot to take pics but lets get another going.. Hell a little something lightly while you are all here- might as well.
You call the place- if you enjoy hemingways i can do this- Grab a stick at the shop, and ill toss one from my own humidor to everyone that we can fire up together on me!
Picture time 
:chk:chk
Lets keep the smoke flowing!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

had a great time lastnite good meeting every1 and seeing u again chi-town. I have2c about tomorrow cause we have a banquet but I might ditch it if its lame. Boss man can handle that.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> had a great time lastnite good meeting every1 and seeing u again chi-town. I have2c about tomorrow cause we have a banquet but I might ditch it if its lame. Boss man can handle that.


what ever works for you man, even tonight if you want to plan a herf, Look into Cigar box- Awesome lounge closer to you. Or where ever you want to fire one up. I got a few up my sleeve still :tu


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> what ever works for you man, even tonight if you want to plan a herf, Look into Cigar box- Awesome lounge closer to you. Or where ever you want to fire one up. I got a few up my sleeve still :tu


Sorry I could not make it Monday, but I will be at the next one.

Cigar Box closes around 6 or 7 during the week!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shrtcrt said:


> Sorry I could not make it Monday, but I will be at the next one.
> 
> Cigar Box closes around 6 or 7 during the week!


The next1should [email protected] A female roller will b there.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> The next1should [email protected] A female roller will b there.


see ya there book!
let me know if your going to stay for a few smokes' i still got one i HAVE to fire up with ya brotha!
S.T-


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

another awesome herf with the boys tonight- WIll post a pic tomorrow untill than i got 4 hours of sleep ahead of me untill i gotta be up for class tomorrow- :ss
Well worth it


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> another awesome herf with the boys tonight- WIll post a pic tomorrow untill than i got 4 hours of sleep ahead of me untill i gotta be up for class tomorrow- :ss
> Well worth it


So where r the pics and video.


----------

